# WW1 Romanian Ace Muntenescu's Nieuport 17C



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's a few pictures of my rendition of Ion Muntenescu's WW1 Fighter. i used the Testor's 1/48th scale plane as a referrence.








































The following video series shows how I made the Testor's Nieuport 17 into one flown by Ion Muntenescu. This was hard to do as all I could find was a little history on the plane and a picture of Ion. Hopefully I built it correctly.

The video's also include some of my Grandfather's Romanian records as background music. 

Anyway, enjoy the videos.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have to give you credit for having great skill with a brush in painting the roundrels.Personally I like to use a circle template and my airbrush to paint them as well as masking tape.This 1/48 Morane Saulinier has totally painted markings(no decals).It is fun to challenge yourself!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks! What is your next project?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I am currently working on finishing all my 1/72nd scale WW1 Airfix/MPC figures.

I bought them in 1985 and I have 3 boxes of Germans, 2 boxes of Americans, 1 box of French and 1 box of British Infantry and 1 box of British Cavalry (Carrying the gun).

I am painting the French as Romanians and the British as Canadians. 

Once I have all these figures done, I'm going to enter them in a diorama at the local public library. It's a lot of work, but it should be good once I finish.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

cool! Should make an interesting display!


----------

